# lever type shower head



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

does any one know were to get a shower head with a fitting like a hosepipe lever type thingy, for want of a better word. dennis


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

brillopad said:


> does any one know were to get a shower head with a fitting like a hosepipe lever type thingy, for want of a better word. dennis


Hi

The better word or words :lol: are "Trigger Shower head" if you ask at Caktanks <<< they do one.

It is shown on page 29 of the down-loadable PDF catalogue <<<

Mike


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

bought mine from CAKTanks at one of the shows
Richard


----------

